# Roamio died and TiVo does not repair them??



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

My Roamio just died after not even 2 years, wont power on and no lights, and I am surprised when I called TiVo and they do not repair them.

I might just order another as there are specials for the July 4th weekend, but can I just put my old upgraded 3tb HD in the new Roamio and still have all my shows and SP's or will I lose everything?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

You'll lost at least the shows. Since you don't have a warranty you might consider unplugging it, opening it up, and taking a look at the power supply. Maybe it died an early death and can be easily fixed. I'd also look for any other obvious signs of failure.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Weaknees does repairs. Check their website for details. www.weaknees.com


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> My Roamio just died after not even 2 years, wont power on and no lights, and I am surprised when I called TiVo and they do not repair them.
> 
> I might just order another as there are specials for the July 4th weekend, but can I just put my old upgraded 3tb HD in the new Roamio and still have all my shows and SP's or will I lose everything?


Are you sure you are talking about a Roamio TiVo? The Roamio models haven't even been out a year yet. The Roamio Models were released in late August 2013.

http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/ohhh-roamio-nasdaq-tivo-1044272


> Ohhh Roamio!!
> TiVo Introduces Roamio -- For True Lovers of TV
> SAN JOSE, VA--(Marketwired - Aug 20, 2013) - TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO)
> 
> Only the TiVo Roamio™ DVR offers cable subscribers this complete package:..........


And the TiVos have a limited warranty for one year. So it should still be under some kind of limited warranty if it's a Roamio model.



> ...From 90 days to 1 year from the date of purchase, your DVR will be replaced with a repaired, renewed, or comparable product (whichever is deemed necessary by TiVo) if it becomes defective or inoperative. You will be responsible for all labor and shipping costs. Contact Customer Support at the phone number found in the "Troubleshooting" chapter of this guide to obtain your cost (labor costs) for exchange.


http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/32/kw/warranty


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Rkkeller said:


> My Roamio just died after not even 2 years, wont power on and no lights, and I am surprised when I called TiVo and they do not repair them.
> 
> I might just order another as there are specials for the July 4th weekend, but can I just put my old upgraded 3tb HD in the new Roamio and still have all my shows and SP's or will I lose everything?


You haven't had a roamio for two years it should still be under warranty but if you exchanged the drive you'll need to put the old one on for warranty work. Obviously don't tell them you did that.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, I meant not even 1 year. I called TiVo and was told that after 90 days they don't do anything as they do not repair them anymore, maybe I will call again.

Another strange thing is, I unhooked it and put in the kitchen, then plugged it in again for the heck of it and it started working.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Another strange thing is, I unhooked it and put in the kitchen, then plugged it in again for the heck of it and it started working.


Double check the power where you originally had the Tivo plugged in at.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

bobfrank said:


> Double check the power where you originally had the Tivo plugged in at.


 Double check the first outlet where you plugged it in, outlets can die,it happened to me when I was vacation last year.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Thanks, I meant not even 1 year. I called TiVo and was told that after 90 days they don't do anything as they do not repair them anymore, maybe I will call again.
> 
> Another strange thing is, I unhooked it and put in the kitchen, then plugged it in again for the heck of it and it started working.


I think you confusing the word repair with exchange, TiVo never repairs any TiVo even within the first 90 days, they will give you an exchange for free within 90 days and charge you about $50 for an exchange between 90 days and a year, after a year TiVo charges about $150 for an exchange, all these exchanges come with the same Lifetime service you had, or with the monthly service you had, after 3 years TiVo also charges you something to move the Lifetime Service + the $150 on any exchange.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I must get the wrong people at TiVo on the phone as I called again and was told pretty much I was out of warranty and to buy a new one or send it to Weaknees.

Mine is the OTA Roamio and on sale at Amazon for $169, Weaknees wants a non refundable $99 diagnostic charge, so for $70 more I can get a new one.

I am not sure what to do really as I left it plugged in overnight and its been fine. I might put it back where it was using another outlet and see what happens.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> I must get the wrong people at TiVo on the phone as I called again and was told pretty much I was out of warranty and to buy a new one or send it to Weaknees.
> 
> Mine is the OTA Roamio and on sale at Amazon for $169, Weaknees wants a non refundable $99 diagnostic charge, so for $70 more I can get a new one.
> 
> I am not sure what to do really as I left it plugged in overnight and its been fine. I might put it back where it was using another outlet and see what happens.


http://www.tivo.com/legal/tivo-dvrmini-limited-warranty



> TiVo® DVR/Mini limited warranty
> Limited Warranty
> TiVo Digital Video Recorder
> 90 Days Free Labor | One Year Parts Exchange


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> I must get the wrong people at TiVo on the phone as I called again and was told pretty much I was out of warranty and to buy a new one or send it to Weaknees.


Does your TiVo have a non-stock hard drive in it? If so, you voided the warranty. TiVo can tell which may be why you are being told that.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Yes, I am upgraded to a 3tb HD.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> Yes, I am upgraded to a 3tb HD.


So then it's warranty is void.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Always pays to ask a few more questions to get to the bottom of the matter.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Rkkeller said:


> Yes, I am upgraded to a 3tb HD.


Do you have the orginal drive? TiVo just replaced one of my Roamios under the $50 exchange one year warranty, just had to reinstall the orginal drive back before sending the defective one back to them. I opted for the advance exchange which requires a $250 charge which is refunded once they receive the defective Roamio.

Might also add that TiVo told me the same thing too that the 90 day warrenty expired and it was out of warranty, it wasn't until I pressed the issue did they finally relent and offer the $50 exchange. Now I did reinstall the orginal drive and allow it make a few service calls first prior to calling it in so that it's 500mb capicity was recorded. If your Roamio is booting then such might not be realistic but in my situation I didn't want to take a chance and have them deny the claim since in my situation, the hard drive had nothing to do with the problem mine was having. The first tier TiVo support rarely checks your TiVo logs to determine if it's been altered but rather the higher level support staff will esp if it's a complicated issue.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think the warranty matters.

TiVo doesn't do repairs.

They replace the entire unit.

Whether it died after a day or day and a year.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> I don't think the warranty matters.
> 
> TiVo doesn't do repairs.
> 
> ...


That is correct!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have an opinion question as I am debating what to do now.

My Roamio worked fine for many months, then a couple days ago started a couple random reboots then would not turn on. I unhooked it and ordered another on sale from Amazon for $169 coming Monday.

Then for the heck of it I hooked up the Roamio again and for the last 2 days it has worked normally no problems at all.

Now my situation is, do I refuse delivery on the Roamio tomorrow thats what Amazon said to do if I didn't want it OR do I keep the new one and sell the old one for parts on Ebay as it could act up again? I gave up asking TiVo to exchange it as I tried 3x now.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

It may never happen again or it may happen later today. I don't think anyone can answer that. My opinion is to refuse delivery. I would also check the power outlet carefully by tapping on it, wiggling the cord etc. Even keep it plugged into another outlet if possible.
If it does happen again I would pursue the warranty issue. As long as you didn't volunteer any info about your upgraded drive and are able to put the original back in I don't see what the problem is. did they give any reason for warranty denial? You can refer them to the page on their own site which clearly states you have a limited warranty as long as you have lifetime service or service with a one year commitment which I believe are the only 2 offered. Is there something about the service you didn't mention?
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/32

If any of that does work get Amazon involved. They sold you a box with a one year limited warranty that the manufacturer won't honor. They are usually pretty good with things like that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> Thanks guys, I have an opinion question as I am debating what to do now.
> 
> My Roamio worked fine for many months, then a couple days ago started a couple random reboots then would not turn on. I unhooked it and ordered another on sale from Amazon for $169 coming Monday.
> 
> ...


My first Roamio Pro I got in August/September last year had an issue where it wouldn't boot after using it for a couple of weeks. When I took it back to BestBuy and they plugged it in, it booted up fine. But the several times I tried it at home, it never booted. I exchanged it since this should not happen. And there was no guarantee it would not happen again. So far my replacement has been fine.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Thanks guys, I have an opinion question as I am debating what to do now.
> 
> My Roamio worked fine for many months, then a couple days ago started a couple random reboots then would not turn on. I unhooked it and ordered another on sale from Amazon for $169 coming Monday.
> 
> ...


Do you have lifetime on you Roamio ? if not what type of service do you have, that's important as any new TiVo needs TiVo service and you can't change Lifetime service between boxes yourself.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

My Roamio has a 1 year term which expires in August.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Rkkeller said:


> My Roamio has a 1 year term which expires in August.


So the link I provided you a few posts back clearly states that you have a 1 year limited warranty with lifetime service or 1 year term service.. If you need to call TiVo again you may want to ask the rep why his site clearly states you have a limited warranty yet he claims you don't. It seems like a reasonable question. If they refuse get Amazon involved.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mpnret said:


> So the link I provided you a few posts back clearly states that you have a 1 year limited warranty with lifetime service or 1 year term service.. If you need to call TiVo again you may want to ask the rep why his site clearly states you have a limited warranty yet he claims you don't. It seems like a reasonable question. If they refuse get Amazon involved.


Unless the drive was upgraded and noted on his account.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lessd said:


> Unless the drive was upgraded and noted on his account.


True. Despite all the naysayers, this does happen. If you get to a CSR tier that has reps capable of reading the logs, every call to support is a gamble with an unauthorized hard drive installed.

I'm surprised they haven't automated flagging unauthorized drives. The fact that you have one is present in every log file uploaded with every TiVo Service connection.

I would guess that if you don't treat the CSR well, they'll look for that specifically, deny further support, and flag the TSN (note the account).

Perhaps I should argue against myself on this, since it always brings out tales of people who who have upgraded since TiVo was born, and never denied support or warranty (as long as they put the original drive back in).


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

lessd said:


> Unless the drive was upgraded and noted on his account.


That's why every post I make I suggest he ask the TiVo rep why they are not honoring the warranty as stated on the TiVo site. I bet it's just poor understanding but if they bring up the drive it's all over.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Knock on wood, everything is still working fine, but if anything happens again I will press for an answer. At the time my Roamio died, the last update to TiVo was with the larger HD.


----------

